# Please to say



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Husky Jim has volunteered to moderate this forum and ensure your questions are answered in a timely manner! Thanks JIM!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's great









Congats, and good luck, Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I will try my best guys cause i really wanna see more Planted Piranha Tanks!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one Jim, congrats


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats

and i see everyon is being promoted


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

bery bery GOOO-ooood


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Husky Jim. If there is anything I can do to contribute to the plant forum just let me know. I have experience and knowledge dealing with many aquatic plants. I also would like to promote the use of live plants in tanks, especially piranha tanks. Keep up the good work







Boog


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet another great memeber that has been promoted!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

congrats jim,


----------

